# MS Office 2010 - Briefkopf Vorlagen für DIN A4 Umschlag mit Fenster



## zyntex (21. Oktober 2010)

*MS Office 2010 - Briefkopf Vorlagen für DIN A4 Umschlag mit Fenster*

Nabend,
ich muss einen Brief im DIN A4 Umschlag mit Fenster verschicken.

Nun möchte ich den Brief gerne so drucken das die Anschrift des Empfängers genau im Fenster des DIN A4 Umschlages ist.

Hat jemand dafür eine Vorlage mit Google finde ich nur Vorlagen für die kleinen Umschäge für gefaltete DIN A4 Blätter.


----------



## rabe08 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: MS Office 2010 - Briefkopf Vorlagen für DIN A4 Umschlag mit Fenster*

Setz einfach die Adresse 5,5 cm unter der Papierkante an. Ich setz da erstmal in 8er Schrift den Absender, damit dieser auch im Fenster zu sehen ist und nicht noch mal auf den Umschlag geschrieben  werden muß und nach einer 11er Leerzeile den Empfänger.


----------



## zyntex (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: MS Office 2010 - Briefkopf Vorlagen für DIN A4 Umschlag mit Fenster*

Danke hat super geholfe


----------

